# Addy's Countdown!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It's finally Addy's turn!  Addy is bred to Teflon and due in 8 days!!!:stars::leap: She is happy to get some extra attention now that the other 3 aren't stealing the show! 

We've had a really nice break from late nights and early mornings... with a night check or two from the last 3 does. Now we are ready for the next 2 does to kid! 

Hopefully Addy will be the first doe to give us a paint doeling this year! She had a single doe last year as a ff, and she was a beautiful paint.  

Addy is soon to be Tracy's (clearwtrbeach) new doe!  I'm excited for you Tracy! Addy is a really sweet girl.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck Addy! Can't wait to see if you pop out that paint doeling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks StarMFarm!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That doe looks like she ready to pop! Very nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! She has been big for some time now. I bet she can't wait to get them outta there!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

my new favorite thread (I'm a little biased ). She just has to have twins in there! Come on Addy 2 more days, no holding out on the doe code of honor.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can imagine Tracy!! 

*7 days!! * 

Yea, I know she's got twins. We hardly new she was pregnant last year with the single. If she hadn't had an udder, you wouldn't even know she had a kid in there! When I feel her kids kicking this year it is really weak feeling. I only feel weak kicks with multiples... With a single they kick REALLY hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:stars: 6 days!!! :stars: Can't wait to see those paint doelings! ...right Addy???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, I had a dream that I got a CREAM colored doeling. I was so mad. On the other hand.. at least it was a doe!

So excited for Addy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha...  Ya hey, it could have been a cream buck!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The only thing that was wrong was that both parents were heavily spotted!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

she has to have paints right? Well still trying to catch up, bathroom is almost finished- thank god.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HA! Did you happen to see what COSMO popped out???

She *SHOULD* have paints.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

5 days!!!  Her udder felt fuller last night and she has been acting very tired. I'm going to start watching her closer now and see what her "normal" behavior is.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

yipppeee! Yes I saw what cosmo did to you.  At least a lot of healthy babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know so exciting!! I can hardly wait to see what color they are!! 

You're right, they were all healthy and Cosmo's bucks are turning out gorgeous.  We sold her doe as a bottle kid at only a few days old, but she looked pretty nice in the few days we had her!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

5 days! C'mon Addy! We wouldn't mind if they came a little sooner


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Come on Addy I need to fill the time until my Nigi's go


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll try to get new pics today and post them soon!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures! The last picture is Addy the DAY BEFORE she kidded last year with a single as a ff!! A little bigger this year I'd say!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

my poor baby, yep gotta be at least twins!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor girl!!! Hope she gives you at least 3!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, poor Addy is pretty miserable! Should be in a few days though.  It would be nice if she goes early!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

4 Days! 

Do you really think she could have triplets in there? That would be nice! Give us 3 tries at a paint doe for once!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I think there could be trips in there. Although twins would be good if she'd give you some nice color


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes it would! As long as she gives us some nice color... on a doe this time!!  I don't really want another bottle baby, although Tangy sold like a hot cake!! :lol:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd take a bottle baby if needed since I have so few and I'm home full time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures from today... Her udder filled some today.  I didn't get a picture of it though!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like she is starting to drop! More babies coming soon!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope so!  I am getting a new wave of excitement for new kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

3 days!  

Come on paint girls!!! :leap: ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Come on Addy throw some color, please please.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on Addy show us what your hiding in there!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Addy! Why do you have to torture us?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she's got until Wednesday at least.  She's not looking close yet! I really don't expect her to go early.  
Sure would be nice though!! Addy's mom is as traditional as traditional can get... so I'm a little worried! Same as Cosmo.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's closer than my nigis . our traditional girl came from a traditional buck, but the doe and her mom are both red.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I looked at her rear shots and my first thoughts were- what a nice udder for a boer doe! Holy smokes!  I'm a dairy girl through in through I suppose lol. She is beautiful though! Looks like you'll have babies soon!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

RedGate said:


> I looked at her rear shots and my first thoughts were- what a nice udder for a boer doe! Holy smokes!  I'm a dairy girl through in through I suppose lol. She is beautiful though! Looks like you'll have babies soon!!


LOL, exactly! I look at everythings' udders. Whether it is a Shropshire sheep, boer goat.. or... a buff orpington chicken!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Hahaha Grace, that is really funny! I look at everything with Boer goat lenses on... even dogs! " wow.. look how wide he is. Pretty level too. Good length and nice muscle tone!! . " Haha. Probably why I love meat breeds of everything! Could be why we have paint and QH horses to!  I want THICK! 

Yes, I think Addy has a very nice udder too! I am meat goat girl through and through... but compared to our other does, I think she won the best udder award!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

One of the very bold reasons for having all the animals that we do is for the milk. I guess that is why I think about the udders that much. And heck, I don't even know much about udders!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL, exactly! I look at everythings' udders. Whether it is a Shropshire sheep, boer goat.. or... a buff orpington chicken!


So I'm not alone! Lol. Buff orps do have fluff between their legs,eh? Great now I'm going to be staring at my chicken butts too!! What will my neighbors say now??!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*hilariousness*



RedGate said:


> So I'm not alone! Lol. Buff orps do have fluff between their legs,eh? Great now I'm going to be staring at my chicken butts too!! What will my neighbors say now??!!


LOL!! I'm sorry, I have tendency to start trends!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh you two!!!  So funny.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*Catches breath from laughing so hard...* Okay, sorry for hi-jacking your thread!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha, yes, yes, back to lovely Addy now who is baking up three beautiful flashy doelings


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No, no no! FOUR flashy doelings... and 1 traditional buck.  LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

FOUR!!  No way.... I'll be surprised if she has 3! That would be nice though... hmmm. I guess you never know!!  

 2 days!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm right on my tip-toes with ya. My doe is on day 146!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh... and could you pretty please with cream and sugar on top... not... wish a traditional buck on her??? I already got two of those and don't like em!  Hehe. A doe would be acceptable, but a buck... My entire adult boer herd is either red, paint or dappled! I shouldn't be getting traditionals! Now Cosmo didn't get the message on that, but I'll be sure to tell Addy just in case!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh... and could you pretty please with cream and sugar on top... not... wish a traditional buck on her??? I already got two of those and don't like em!  Hehe. A doe would be acceptable, but a buck... My entire adult boer herd is either red, paint or dappled! I shouldn't be getting traditionals! Now Cosmo didn't get the message on that, but I'll be sure to tell Addy just in case!


It's okay, I was just kidding. I also don't know hardly a thing about boer goats...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm right on my tip-toes with ya. My doe is on day 146!


Oh man... I don't like hearing that! I know how you're feeling though. I can't stand it when they go late. Especially when you are REALLY excited about them kidding!!  Which is always!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YEP, she is my first doe to ever kid. I'm really excited, but she will probably hold out until day 150.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> It's okay, I was just kidding. I also don't know hardly a thing about boer goats...


Oh okay... I forgive you then since you don't know hardly a thing about boers.   Some people prefer traditionals over color, but not me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> YEP, she is my first doe to ever kid. I'm really excited, but she will probably hold out until day 150.


Oh duh. She still has several days to go then! I was thinking 156. :tears: Whew... I feel better now.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like dairy breeds a lot, just because they can have so much color to them. And, I LOVE milk. I picked up my first one in april I think. She is the deer one:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh duh. She still has several days to go then! I was thinking 156. :tears: Whew... I feel better now.


LOL, nope, but 146 is WAAAYYY to long for me to wait! Especially since I JUST found out she was pregnant a week ago...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's great! I hear ya... 

That Nubian doe is beautiful!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, she is 3/4 Nubian and 1/4 La Mancha. She is a very crazy goat, or should I say just a HUGE personality.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok Addy it's time, well at least don't go late. I see you were on bright and early.  I actually slept until 7:15! that is amazing for me. The time change has me screwed up, that and a week on the bathroom remodel I think kicked my butt. I'll be on nice and early next two days - waiting on adddy.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

How's Addy doing today?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes yes How is Miss Addy today???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know. I like falling back more than springing forward! I think I've adjusted pretty well so far. I certainly felt tired yesterday though! 

I'll be updating more frequently (hopefully) as she really starts changing. Her udder seemed pretty big this morning, but I couldn't really get a good look at it. With 3 or 4 bratty kids jumping on me, I kinda wanted to leave the barn asap!! Joking of course. I love it.  Well, not always... 

Ligs still BARELY feel-able and udder not solid yet is the update I guess. I just checked on her and she was sound asleep.  Poor girl is pretty exhausted already.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just checked Addy and her udder was REALLY full.  I am really excited, but trying not to get too hopeful!  

Last year she kidded "3 weeks early" and her udder was rock solid the night before. We didn't think she was due for 3 more weeks so we thought it was just something weird with her being a ff. Nope! She had a doeling the next morning!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Yay Addy!! Do your thing girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on Addy Paddy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Addy Paddy... :lol:

I'll give ya'll an update soon! Need to see what she's like still.  Her udder *really* filled last night.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay just checked her. Ligs are gone, sides are sunken in a bit, and udder is REALLY full! If not today, she should go by tomorrow morning!!! YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Gotta be today. With the huge udder fill yesterday and the ligs gone. Although, you watch she'll make a liar out of me.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:stars: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Good luck Addy!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Yippee! So exciting


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Go Addy Go!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! If she does go today I'm saying triplets. Cosmo went on day 148 with triplets too... Can't wait!! 

Hehe Tracy.  I sure hope she doesn't make a liar out of you! I think she could go today!!

Here are some VERY bad pictures.  Better than nothing right?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GO ADDY! Wishing luck to both of you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nothing new yet...


----------

